# 달다



## vientito

I recently spotted something which I am not sure about the rule

here is a quote:

이름표를 다니까 사람들 이름 외우기에 편하네요. (다니까 < 달으니까)

here instead of 달으니까 they shorten it to 다니까.  (which is very very bad if you are not used to reading korean)  They literally drop the 받침 ㄹ to make it so.

I am wondering if there is a valid rule somewhere at all (obviously it is or else it won't be written as such) to drop the final consonant like that.  Like you would not drop ㄱ in 먹으니까 to say
머니까 would you?

If indeed there exists a rule, please explain as to how that functions


----------



## kenjoluma

1.
Although 달으니까 (derived from 달다) is quite often used even by some of native Koreans, it is not correct. (Even some of us are confused about this. So I understand)

달다 (to hang) is an irregular verb. (There are a bunch of them called 'ㄹ불규칙 용언')
ㄹ in 달 is omitted when followed by ㄴ, ㄹ, ㅂ, 오 or 시.

2.
Hence, 다니까 is NOT a shortened form. It is the only correct form. 달으니까 is incorrect. (I think it's a dialect)



3.
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=12279800

Many Korean verbs and adjectives fall into irregular categories.
(a) ㄷ irregulars (묻다 to ask: 묻는다, 물어, 물으니)
(b) ㄹ irregulars 
(c) ㅂ irregulars (돕다 to help: 돕는다, 도와, 도우니)
(d) ㅅ irregulars (잇다 to connect: 잇는다, 이어, 이으니)
(e) 르 irregulars (가르다 to separate: 가른다, 갈라, 가르니)

etc, etc



[EDIT] Please note that some scholars think ㄹ irregulars are not 'irregular'. What they say is also true. (Almost?) Every verb/adjective stem with ㄹ in the end follows ㄹ irregular rules. If every verb/adjective follows this so-called irregular rules, they say it's no longer 'irregular'. But as a learner of Korean language, you would probably think that's an outrageous bull crap . However you think it is, I am reminded that ㄹ irregular is not conventionally categorised as irregular.


----------



## vientito

Thank you for your response.  Yes I had a gut feeling it has to do with this irregular business

You mentioned that "(Almost?) Every verb/adjective stem with ㄹ in the end follows ㄹ irregular rules".  Does that apply to 멀다, 밀다 as well?  Could you, off the top of your head, think of any exceptions?  So would it be 머니까, 미나까 ?

I will try to search for a more exhaustive list later.


----------



## kenjoluma

1.
Both 멀다(be far) and 밀다(to push) follow ㄹ irregular rules.

(a) 멀다(be far)
머니까 (Because it's far away)
멉니다 (it's far)
먼 길 (far way, long way)

(b) 밀다 (to push)
미니까 (Because one pushes)
밉니다 (one pushes)
민 사람 (one who pushed)
미는 사람 (one who pushes)
밀 사람 (one who will push)


2.
And... I can't think of any exception of the irregularity. 
I put (almost?) as a disclaimer.  Maybe those scholars are right. Maybe there is no exception so it shouldn't be 'irregular'. 


3.
I know it's exhaustive, but don't you find its irregularity much easier than any of European languages? 
... Or not.


----------

